# New Bike: Trek Gary Fisher Marlin 29er



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I've posted on here a couple times trying to decide on a bike and I finally decided on one! Funny thing, is that it isn't one of the ones I posted about.  I picked it up last Saturday from one of the lbs. It is 21". 

Anyway, I am happy! I've been on three rides since I've bought it, two short runs cross country and a 12-13 mile jaunt on one of the local mostly paved trails. Here are some pics!


----------



## waterdude (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice bike! Congrats.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Sweet bike!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet bike. Sweeter car. Had an 4 TL that saved my wife's and my life in a wreck in Jan of this year. Man I miss that car.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice bike. Congrats on your new bike day!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Is this your first 29er? What's the biggest difference in riding the larger tire? I have yet to try one out. Is it really noticeable?


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

dude I just cant get used to that Trek part with Gary fisher...


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!

This is my first 29er. I am 6'-1" so the 29er fits me perfectly. I can't really compare 26 to 29 because with the exception of test rides, I haven't ridden a 26" bike for a while. The 29er just felt and fit better, and I was sold.


----------



## Kingpin19 (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice! Exact same bike I'm looking at. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice bike. That bike was one of the bikes I was thinking about. When I was ready to buy 2 months ago, it wasn't available in my area so I didn't get a chance to test ride one. I ended up buying a Felt Nine Trail. Priced about the same as your bike. I like the colors of your bike better than mine. Here is a pic of mine.










I recommended your bike for my brother. So maybe soon I can test it out


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> Nice bike. That bike was one of the bikes I was thinking about. When I was ready to buy 2 months ago, it wasn't available in my area so I didn't get a chance to test ride one. I ended up buying a Felt Nine Trail. Priced about the same as your bike. I like the colors of your bike better than mine. Here is a pic of mine.
> 
> I recommended your bike for my brother. So maybe soon I can test it out


Thanks! I would have test rode the Felt Nine Trail but there aren't any dealers in my area. :thumbsup: Let me know how the two compare!


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

crazych42 said:


> Thanks! I would have test rode the Felt Nine Trail but there aren't any dealers in my area. :thumbsup: Let me know how the two compare!


I tested the Trek GF Cobia 29er. It probably rides similar to the Marlin. I thought it rode well and similar to the Felt.

I will let you know if my bro gets the Marlin. Enjoy


----------



## iliketoridemybike (Nov 19, 2010)

crazych42, do you know how much your bike weighs? I'm considering this bike and none of the LBS i have been to have one in stock. I know it wont be exact, but I'm looking for a ballpark. Thanks!


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

iliketoridemybike said:


> crazych42, do you know how much your bike weighs? I'm considering this bike and none of the LBS i have been to have one in stock. I know it wont be exact, but I'm looking for a ballpark. Thanks!


My guess is 32-33lbs.


----------



## TheoDog (Aug 12, 2010)

I sell Fishers in my shop. the Marlin in 17.5" is 31 lbs.
It is a great deal for a solid bike. Especially considering the next 29er up in the line is the X-cal at $1500.
For the price point, it smokes the Giant Talon2 29er at $750. and apparently, the competing Specialized is over $900.
$600 for a well equipped 29er with lockout fork and great geometry is awesome.
I would buy one if I didn't already have my heart set on a Rig.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

*I have a Marlin and I love it.*

I test-rode the Specialized Hardrock and the Felt Trail first. I almost bought the Trail but I held out until the Marlins came in. I'm glad I waited. The Marlin rides just like my 26er except...better. And I was able to get it for my birthday!


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

skullcap said:


> I test-rode the Specialized Hardrock and the Felt Trail first. I almost bought the Trail but I held out until the Marlins came in. I'm glad I waited. The Marlin rides just like my 26er except...better. And I was able to get it for my birthday!


It was down to the Hardrock Disc 29er and the Marlin for me... and the Marlin won as well.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

skullcap said:


> I test-rode the Specialized Hardrock and the Felt Trail first. I almost bought the Trail but I held out until the Marlins came in. I'm glad I waited. The Marlin rides just like my 26er except...better. And I was able to get it for my birthday!


I tested a 29er Specilized Hardrock Sport Disc and I wasn't crazy about it. My Felt was my Bday present also. The Felt felt  to me like I was riding a 26er.

I haven't looked at the specs recently but I think the Marlin and the Felt are comparably equipped.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> I tested a 29er Specilized Hardrock Sport Disc and I wasn't crazy about it. My Felt was my Bday present also. The Felt felt  to me like I was riding a 26er.
> 
> I haven't looked at the specs recently but I think the Marlin and the Felt are comparably equipped.


Yeah, it was a close call between the Marlin and the Felt. Really close. But something about the Felt just didn't feel quite right. For all I know it was a fit issue, but it expressed as a difference in handling. You know how those subtle minutia can translate into a big obvious difference sometimes. I thought the Felt was an great bike and very well equiped for the money.


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

What do you guys think about the Marlin saddle? I've gone on a couple long rides and it's killing my groin... It's taking the fun out of riding! I'm going to give it a few more rides, but I'm seriously considering a new one.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Ditch it. That thing will harm you.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

crazych42 said:


> What do you guys think about the Marlin saddle? I've gone on a couple long rides and it's killing my groin... It's taking the fun out of riding! I'm going to give it a few more rides, but I'm seriously considering a new one.


Are you new to riding? I was new to mountain biking (besides riding mountain bikes around town for many years) and my butt hurt for the first couple of times. It seemed like it doesn't hurt as much anymore. I also bought padded underwear from REI. They work great. I was thinking of getting a new saddle which I am sure would help but I didn't get a chance yet and really don't have a need to since I bought the padde boxers.


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> Are you new to riding? I was new to mountain biking (besides riding mountain bikes around town for many years) and my butt hurt for the first couple of times. It seemed like it doesn't hurt as much anymore. I also bought padded underwear from REI. They work great. I was thinking of getting a new saddle which I am sure would help but I didn't get a chance yet and really don't have a need to since I bought the padde boxers.


Yeah, I'm new... I'm not so sure about the padded underwear, but I guess that's an option!


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice bike! Go and buy a pair of GOOD cycling shorts or bibs and your problem will be solved. You can wear something over them if you are embarrassed but once you wear Lycra shorts you will never ride a bike without them again, OK maybe thats an exaggeration, but they do make cycling much more comfortable and enjoyable.


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> Nice bike! Go and buy a pair of GOOD cycling shorts or bibs and your problem will be solved. You can wear something over them if you are embarrassed but once you wear Lycra shorts you will never ride a bike without them again, OK maybe thats an exaggeration, but they do make cycling much more comfortable and enjoyable.


Thanks for the tip. I MAY try that!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

crazych42 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I MAY try that!:thumbsup:


You should. Cycling shorts make all the difference and you can put some ball shorts or whatever over them so you won't feel out of place.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

crazych42 said:


> What do you guys think about the Marlin saddle? I've gone on a couple long rides and it's killing my groin... It's taking the fun out of riding! I'm going to give it a few more rides, but I'm seriously considering a new one.


Are we talking weight or chafing?

I'm assuming it's weight...

Try moving the saddle a little back or a little forward on the rails. Try tipping it up or down a little. I usually expect to spend at least one ride dialing in the fit and settings on a new bike.

Not all saddles can be made to work for any given rider. So if nothing you do works, try a different saddle. There's not much of a correlation between price and how well they work, so if you like to stretch your dollar, ask your shop about takeoffs from new bikes. A lot of shops also let you exchange undamaged saddles for a while after purchase, and WTB has sent sets of demo saddles to some of its dealers. It's beneficial to be able to try before you buy, or at least try before you commit.

If it's chafing... just get the cycling shorts all the above posters have mentioned.


----------



## waterdude (Jun 28, 2010)

TheoDog said:


> I sell Fishers in my shop. the Marlin in 17.5" is 31 lbs.
> It is a great deal for a solid bike. Especially considering the next 29er up in the line is the X-cal at $1500.
> For the price point, it smokes the Giant Talon2 29er at $750. and apparently, the competing Specialized is over $900.
> $600 for a well equipped 29er with lockout fork and great geometry is awesome.
> I would buy one if I didn't already have my heart set on a Rig.


Marlin, Mamba, Cobia, X-Cal =?:???:


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Are we talking weight or chafing?
> 
> I'm assuming it's weight...
> 
> ...


No chaffing, so it's weight. I'll try moving the saddle to see if it makes a diff. Thanks!


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> Are you new to riding? I was new to mountain biking (besides riding mountain bikes around town for many years) and my butt hurt for the first couple of times. It seemed like it doesn't hurt as much anymore. I also bought padded underwear from REI. They work great. I was thinking of getting a new saddle which I am sure would help but I didn't get a chance yet and really don't have a need to since I bought the padde boxers.


I didn't think of this before I posted and it's a really good point. My husband and I both used to road bike for years and have previously done *some* mountain biking before buying these bikes (Yes we both got Marlin's. No, we're not trying to be "cute", we both just liked the same bike). We were both sporting the same "gel-butts" we've used comfortably with the afore-mentioned bikes and still knew within the first hour of the first ride that we would both need different saddles. Pressure in bad places over time can cause permanent damage. He replaced his with a $40 saddle, I replaced mine with a $30 saddle. No more problems for either of us.

Understand, that's different from being tender on the sit bones until your bee-hind toughens up. That's just going to take time. But don't be afraid of lycra, chamois, and even gel. They can be your friend.


----------



## chadmart (Nov 30, 2010)

I just got this bike too! It's my first "real" mountain bike and after one ride I'm happy so far!

My shock seems to be a bit splashy so I'm trying to figure out how to adjust it... but even the manual for it that I found online doesn't seem to cover it very well. Do I just turn the dial on the top left of the shock that says "preload" for some pre-adjusted settings? Or do I have to take it back into the shop? Are there "rules of thumb" for how stiff or loose to set it? Sorry for all the Q's, but I've never had suspension before!


----------



## CRacer13 (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried a 29er. It was okay, but i ended up returning it and going with a '10 Fisher Marlin 26". I like it soooo much better. The 29er just felt akward and did not handle as well. Plus it kept knocking my feet off the pedals on sharp turns(may have been bad frame geometry) But all in all i prefer the 26" wheeled Marlin to the 29". I didnt feel any less rolling resistance either personally, I dont understand all the hype..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

chadmart said:


> My shock seems to be a bit splashy so I'm trying to figure out how to adjust it... but even the manual for it that I found online doesn't seem to cover it very well. Do I just turn the dial on the top left of the shock that says "preload" for some pre-adjusted settings? Or do I have to take it back into the shop? Are there "rules of thumb" for how stiff or loose to set it? Sorry for all the Q's, but I've never had suspension before!


Preload puts some compression on the coil spring. It will make your bike ride a little higher in its suspension travel. If the spring is too soft, you need a stiffer one. The rule of thumb is to set it so that it sags about 20% of the way into its travel, but that's a very "season to taste" setting.

What fork do you have?


----------



## chadmart (Nov 30, 2010)

It's the SR Suntour SF11 XCT V3.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Try preloading it all the way.

If that doesn't work, buy a new fork.


----------



## mickeydesadist (Oct 15, 2007)

Dont try to ride too fast - you get to see more riding farther. You will enjoy the ride more if you take in the scenery!


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice Marlin! I ride an '09 Marlin and it's been a great bike. Im sure you'll enjoy yours, especially with the big wheels.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Great choice on the Trek! Congratulations.


----------



## Troy_Towell (Dec 18, 2010)

I just got my Marlin 29er and came from a db response 26" and couldn't be any happer with the up grade and thanks to all of your blogs it helped me out on what i needed


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Troy_Towell said:


> I just got my Marlin 29er and came from a db response 26" and couldn't be any happer with the up grade and thanks to all of your blogs it helped me out on what i needed


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Troy_Towell (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for the help evryone that told me how here it is


----------



## Danny P (Nov 8, 2010)

Got my GF Paragon almost 2 months now and I'm loving it. This is my first bike and I'm totally hooked on the whole MTB thing.


----------



## Impulse282 (Aug 14, 2010)

Im srsly considering getting this bike, i dont know much about 29ers. is it a good all around mountain bike? iv been out of the game on mountain biking for about 9yrs now, my last bike was a 26" rigid..im 6'2 190lbs and this bike looks like it would fit me perfect, im only looking to do XC and some noob single tracks, its either this or the wahoo...but looking at the price on the marlin you probably cant go wrong?


----------



## Troy_Towell (Dec 18, 2010)

If you want to learn about the 29er type in "g2 gary fisher design" in your google search on your tool bar, they have a little video on it. I am 6'1" and 195lbs and for the past few years i have been using a cane to help me walk do to a accident where i lost my big toe. so the reseon i got this bike is to help with "pt" and just to do some single track riding nothing crazy.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Impulse282 said:


> Im srsly considering getting this bike, i dont know much about 29ers. is it a good all around mountain bike? iv been out of the game on mountain biking for about 9yrs now, my last bike was a 26" rigid..im 6'2 190lbs and this bike looks like it would fit me perfect, im only looking to do XC and some noob single tracks, its either this or the wahoo...but looking at the price on the marlin you probably cant go wrong?


That's mostly the type of riding I've been doing with it and it's working out really well so far. I've taken it on some intermediate and advanced trails also and it did pretty well but I didn't try anything crazy with it. I walked the toughest sections so I don't really know how it would have done on all that.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

I rode the Marlin at my LBS the other day. I was loving the big wheels but i hated the cockpit. I would have to get rid of the stem and bar asap. How do you like the handlebars?


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the handlebars are fine, but then again, it's the only bike I've had for a few years and I don't know whats out there. 

I'm glad everyone is enjoying their Marlins like me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Troy_Towell (Dec 18, 2010)

yea i would have to agree on the bars i dont like the straight bars i just dont feel like im in the attack position when im riding it but cant complain to much for the price and you can get a good set of bars for about 65dollars


----------



## Zombie John (Jun 17, 2011)

I like my Marlin and plan to upgrade it pretty soon.


----------



## Lurker! (May 31, 2011)

Had mine about a month now as well. In this time, I've had:
*Two flat tires
*Rear brake cable had to be re-wired by LBS
*Front shock makes funny noise when compressed, but is still smooth
*Left pedal is smashed and falling apart
*Strange noises coming out of pedal housing (lube hasn't fixed)

I'm new to biking, so not sure if this is due to cheap components or hard riding. The trails I ride do have roots, and I ride as hard as I can. Either way, if parts need to be replaced, I'll upgrade...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Almost all suspension forks make funny noises. That said, they're not all okay funny noises. So a good thing to take up with your LBS.

The flat tires are a bummer. Depending on where you ride, you might be happier with a tire with flat protection. A lot of mountain bike tires just trust the amount of rubber and that mountain bikers usually ride in relatively clean places in terms of flats, so they don't all have flat protection. Road tires almost always do. Counterintuitive, but there you go.

The smashed left pedal is also a bummer. Could be either cheap components or hard riding - was it a resin pedal, or something a little burlier? Is the noisy one the smashed one?


----------



## Zombie John (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker! said:


> Had mine about a month now as well. In this time, I've had:
> *Two flat tires
> *Rear brake cable had to be re-wired by LBS
> *Front shock makes funny noise when compressed, but is still smooth
> ...


Flats happen. It sucks, I know. Good news is you can use everyday 26er tubes if you want! A lot more available. I put sealent in my tubes to keep it from happening again. Did yours come with the CrossMark tires? They seem kinda weak to me, I don't care for them.

The fork is -- as I understand it -- a bargain basement fork. Though mine doesn't make noises. You might wanna let your LBS to check it out.

My drivetrain seems to be kinda creaky, too, and I've had it "adjusted" twice since getting it by my LBS in order to tune it up after break-in.

My only real complaint with the bike are those decals. Every other decal on the bike has that matte clear coat over them except for those stupid white stripes.

It's a silly, small thing, I know. But it's a *stupid* thing that shouldn't have been allowed on a bike that costs this much.

My wife got a Specialized Myka HT for a couple hundred less and it has a nice clearcoat finish. Why couldn't we get that?


----------



## Lurker! (May 31, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The smashed left pedal is also a bummer. Could be either cheap components or hard riding - was it a resin pedal, or something a little burlier? Is the noisy one the smashed one?


Not sure what the pedal's made of. It's smashed pretty good, hard to imagine any pedal surviving whatever caused it. Still useable, but it's days are numbered.

That said, it's not the pedal making noise. The noise is coming from the pedal housing, inside the frame. It's a clicking noise, and is only heard if I'm really pushing on pedal.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Inside the frame would make it the bottom bracket.

Check this out - should make it a bit easier to communicate.

https://coloradoutdoorblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/anatomyMtnBike.jpg

As far as the pedal - resin is a fancy name for plastic. So, lemme try again. Plastic or metal pedal?


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Another Marlin guy chiming in. Having a blast with mine. I've been out of town on business for a week, and I'm really missing my commute time (singletrack, doubletrack, dirt road, MUP, and street) and my weekend ride. Got the bike in April, put about 175 miles on it thru now (even with the rainy mess we had in Denver in May), and it feels great. It's in the shop now, but just for the (free) tightening every new bike needs after a month or two of use.

I get home tomorrow or Sunday, and I can't wait to get the bike back from the shop and go spin the pedals. Haven't done a thing to it, besides add Mr. Tuffys. Goatheads still suck.


----------



## godspeeder (Jun 27, 2011)

How much does that bike go for? $$


----------



## Herby Scott (Mar 29, 2011)

Lurker! said:


> That said, it's not the pedal making noise. The noise is coming from the pedal housing, inside the frame. It's a clicking noise, and is only heard if I'm really pushing on pedal.


My marlin was making that same noise. it was driving me bonkers. I tightened every screw, bolt, whatever and could never make it stop. Finally when I went clipless I ditched the pedals and the sound went away. No idea what was making that clicking sound but it was def something in the stock pedals.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 2011 Marlin. It was my first real MTB. Love it. I have replaced the cheap pedals with blacklabels.

I'm 6'1 and 290 the front fork has done well with me.

My rear hub locked up recently (would not free spin), only 80 miles on it. Shimano replaced it.

I have a noise while pedaling also. Plan to take it in Tuesday to have it looked at.

Still love my Marlin!!!

My backup is a 26er, man the difference. The 29er carries soo much momentum.


----------



## rolloverit (Jun 24, 2011)

real nice bike you bought... i am in the market for a 29er myself. Just sold my 26" jekyll


----------



## 115teve0 (Jul 4, 2011)

Im thinking of getting a GF Marlin 26" for the wife.


----------



## Bikesrock (Feb 20, 2012)

Troy_Towell said:


> thanks for the help evryone that told me how here it is


Are those stock tires?


----------



## crazych42 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bikesrock said:


> Are those stock tires?


Yes


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations. I LIKE the way Trek 29ers handle -- there must be something to the G2 geometry. It is more nimble than my old 26".


----------



## FoxyJimmy (Nov 8, 2011)

Super! ;-)


----------



## Visionist (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> As far as the pedal - resin is a fancy name for plastic. So, lemme try again. Plastic or metal pedal?


If his bike has the same pedals my bike came with last year (those Wellgo things) they are plastic with a metal strip screwed to the edges. Utter crap. They worked while I did research for another pedal/shoe combo.



DennisF said:


> Congratulations. I LIKE the way Trek 29ers handle -- there must be something to the G2 geometry. It is more nimble than my old 26".


I agree. No complaints about that geometry. It seems the changes are significant enough that running a non-G2 spec fork doesn't make a huge difference, and keeps the bike a pleasure to ride. Here's mine after a little bit of work.


----------

